# 2nd Cycle TREN?!?!?!?!?



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 6, 2012)

Call me crazzy but I really want to run Tren for my second cycle. Very few other compounds interest me at this point, Tren is King, why isnt Tren for me??

If I were to rock Tren

100mg EOD Tren A 12 WEEKS
400mg/week Test E 12 WEEKS

Come at me BRO'S!!!!
:x


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 6, 2012)

I am interested in it as well, but like the higher Tren/lower Test route. Cobra makes it sounds sweet.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 6, 2012)

Im leaning towards that as well, since the TREN takes over, and you dont want to much test to be turning into Estro!! No good!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 6, 2012)

Why jump into the most powerful Anabolic on your second cycle? Seems like a waste to me when test and other more mild compounds will do so much for you.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 6, 2012)

I say just depend on your goals and what you want to achive is the option or not to go with it. You know what you need to do before start Hockey, I think you will be ready is is tren or what ever...


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya fuck it.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I say just depend on your goals and what you want to achive is the option or not to go with it. You know what you need to do before start Hockey, I think you will be ready is is tren or what ever...





BigHerm said:


> Ya fuck it.



Lol, I love you guys. I got till january to finger it out.

If I were to run it, whats the best route for dosages??


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 6, 2012)

My second cycle is deca/test/dbol. The Tren will be number 3 lol.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 6, 2012)

Hold out as long as you can with your progressions to different gear. You will gain more if you move up slower. Keep running test and up the dose and add a different oral or EQ. 

By the time you do run Tren, just add in mast as well if you're up for it because that's a killer combo... Test P/Tren A/Mast P is the killer shredded combo! And once you have experience with tren you can run smooth Tren E  But not until you figure out if tren is right for you...some people just can't handle it


----------



## Jada (Jul 6, 2012)

I really like get some advice hockey , but at the end u make the final call.  u have well enough time like me. I'm Gonna start in Jan too.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with get some but here again I do have a different opinion...fuck eq, if your gonna add something to test then just go with Masteron...eq sucks and it isn't worth doing vs the toll it takes on your body. Dont beat me up GS 

I don't really have an issue with you running Tren on your second cycle....75-100mg of Tren a every Mon Wed thurs wouldn't be to bad to find out how you handle it. 400 test wouldn't be bad to add to it either. But this advice is coming from a guy who started gear with Tren e and test lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2012)

Im going to do it for my second cycle..If it give the best results why dick around with anything else


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 7, 2012)

Kickstart the tren a with test p, then add in the test E


----------



## Yaya (Jul 7, 2012)

i was a huge fan of tren back in the day but not anymore... tren always made me edgy, last tren cycle made me itch like fucking hell.. 1st time i have experianced that side.. gains are great though


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 7, 2012)

yaya said:


> i was a huge fan of tren back in the day but not anymore... tren always made me edgy, last tren cycle made me itch like fucking hell.. 1st time i have experianced that side.. gains are great though



that was the meth bro...not the tren :^O


----------



## Jada (Jul 7, 2012)

) LMFAO cobra


----------



## Yaya (Jul 7, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> that was the meth bro...not the tren :^O



lol, the itchy shit was crazy.. i felt like an angry crack head


----------



## noobmuscle (Jul 7, 2012)

Tren shoud be respected, but I am not sure I buy into all this fear surrounding it. Compounds should be based on your goals and how your body reacts. If you want to run tren, then run tren. I would go with Tren-A for sure. I wouls also rund the tren at higher doasges than the test. Look at tren 200 mg eod and test Prop 100 mg eod or something like that. Every compound will effect the receptors differently so I dont buy into that jumping to the strongest compound and desysitizing thing. That's why we have so many compounds, becuase each plays on the receptors in their unique way.

Dont forget your caber for prolactin. I would also still run an AI becuase you still have Test in the mix. Oh, and don't hear me downplaying tren. It is someserious shit with some toxic side effects, but hey, look at the trade off! No other compoundcan compare to the food effeciency of tren.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 7, 2012)

U'll live man... Just make sure you start with tren a 50mg and up the dose from there while monitoring your body for side effects.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2012)

The downside hockey is that nothing compares. Run tren now and no cycle you run will ever feel as great.

What is your rush?


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 8, 2012)

I did tren for my second cycle 500 tren e and 300 test e. I freaking loved it bro.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jul 10, 2012)

Did tren for my second cycle as well, tren e at that. It's intense, research well. And be prepped for sleepless sweaty nights.


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Of all the gear i have used, tren is the only thing that changed my body for life. Last tren cycle was 4 years ago, and I still lack body fat from it. I probably did 6 tren cycles over 3 years, each about 4 months (enanthate or acetate, did not matter). Was using 40 mg ED of acetate, or 400 mg / week of enanthate. Ran it with 400 - 600 mg test. Four month cycles were on the long side, but man did it make a difference.  When it was all said and done, I know tren changed my body composition for life. I am forever after lacking in subQ fat all over my body, 4 years later. Freaking unreal, and I am in my 40s. Have had permanent abs ever since.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input Moppy. How do you think it did that, do you think it somehow got rid of fat cells, or do you think the increased muscle mass just helps you stay lean?


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Thanks for the input Moppy. How do you think it did that, do you think it somehow got rid of fat cells, or do you think the increased muscle mass just helps you stay lean?



So I am actually a scientist / medical professional, and I have thought about this much.  Bottom line, I have no clue.  There are stories though of concentration camp victims from WWII that were never able to regain body fat again, in fact most were this way, especially the men.  Maybe just be that extreme depletion of lipids in fat tissue is cytotoxic to the fat cells and the stem cells in that environment.  so, extreme fat depletion for years at a time, may change the fatty tissue itself forever.  Just a hypothesis, but it is interesting to speculate.  Have also seen some older BBs that remain very vascular with lost SubQ fat well into their 50s and 60s.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 19, 2012)

Great info Moppy!

So all I need to do now is starve myself for a few years and I can stay lean...... hehe

Your theory makes sense to me, of course you are the man with science and I am just learning.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 19, 2012)

Tren is like a mild DNP mixed with awesome mixed with a cunty bitch, mixed with a need for a psychologist. It's both the best and worst of both worlds and I don't really think you can describe it any better than that. 

Another good line is that on tren you "feel like God, but act like the devil"


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Tren is like a mild DNP mixed with awesome mixed with a cunty bitch, mixed with a need for a psychologist. It's both the best and worst of both worlds and I don't really think you can describe it any better than that.
> 
> Another good line is that on tren you "feel like God, but act like the devil"



I Love that last line Get some.  Tren also makes you night sweat like a whore rode hard and put away wet!!!

Rowdy Brad, Not sure I am right, but I know for me personally it changed my body forever.....and BF was the biggest long-term effect


----------



## Get Some (Jul 19, 2012)

Moppy1 said:


> I Love that last line Get some.  Tren also makes you night sweat like a whore rode hard and put away wet!!!
> 
> Rowdy Brad, Not sure I am right, but I know for me personally it changed my body forever.....and BF was the biggest long-term effect



they give fina pellets (tren) to cattle where it is legal to help maintain a lean quality beef. So, you know it has fat burning qualities in mammals. I'm not sure why it would be different for any of us. Fat Cells can be a tough thing to understand sometimes. It is my understanding that new fat cells can be created, but for the most part cannot be destroyed. Once a fat cell is created you keep it for life, but it can shrink to a very small size. That would theoretically explain for me why people who used to be fat have an easier time putting the weight back on.... just a theory though

I was also reading an article several months ago (not sure of the link now....damnit!) that mentioned DNP is capable of causing cell death in adipose tissue. I'm not sure how accurate that is but if that's true it's not very hard to imagine.


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Get Some said:


> they give fina pellets (tren) to cattle where it is legal to help maintain a lean quality beef. So, you know it has fat burning qualities in mammals. I'm not sure why it would be different for any of us. Fat Cells can be a tough thing to understand sometimes. It is my understanding that new fat cells can be created, but for the most part cannot be destroyed. Once a fat cell is created you keep it for life, but it can shrink to a very small size. That would theoretically explain for me why people who used to be fat have an easier time putting the weight back on.... just a theory though
> 
> I was also reading an article several months ago (not sure of the link now....damnit!) that mentioned DNP is capable of causing cell death in adipose tissue. I'm not sure how accurate that is but if that's true it's not very hard to imagine.




Love the info!  All cells in your body are subject to death and turnover, especially muscle, but even adipocytes.  These later cells can be long-lived and can change 10-fold in size depending on their lipid load.  Lost of scientific studies (mostly in culture) have shown that adipocytes are subject to apoptosis (death) with different types of stimuli.  Fat tissue has stem cell activity that tends to replace lost adipocytes, but even these pre-adipocyte stem cells can be killed permanently.  Would be interesting to seriously investigate if Tren has some inherent toxicity towards fat cells, such that one never recovers the same number of cells after usage (maybe because some of the pre-adipocyte stem cells also died).   This is getting kind of nerdy now!!!!


----------



## Get Some (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the great info on this! I was beginning to wonder the same about tren. I wonder if it has something to do with whole cell interaction or perhaps something that specifically targets say the mitochondria. Apoptosis is such a fascinating thing to me, but I won't bore anyone with further questions, lol



Moppy1 said:


> Love the info!  All cells in your body are subject to death and turnover, especially muscle, but even adipocytes.  These later cells can be long-lived and can change 10-fold in size depending on their lipid load.  Lost of scientific studies (mostly in culture) have shown that adipocytes are subject to apoptosis (death) with different types of stimuli.  Fat tissue has stem cell activity that tends to replace lost adipocytes, but even these pre-adipocyte stem cells can be killed permanently.  Would be interesting to seriously investigate if Tren has some inherent toxicity towards fat cells, such that one never recovers the same number of cells after usage (maybe because some of the pre-adipocyte stem cells also died).   This is getting kind of nerdy now!!!!


----------



## gfunky (Jul 19, 2012)

Hockey I am running tren on my second cycle starting in October I will let you know.  Going to hit up 400 mg week test c 2 pins a week and 100 mg EOD tren possibly 50 mg ED from what I have been reading ED limits some of the sides like being angry and anxious.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 19, 2012)

ED limits sides because of 2 things.... more consistent levels, AND the fact that the levels plateau LOWER than EOD pins. If you pin EOD it's a larger amount than what you would pin if you were pinning daily. So the potential for higher levels in your system lies with EOD pins. But, there is nothing wrong with lower, more consistent levels.

2 things I will caution you about.... tren leaves a pretty good knot in some people, especially in the delt area. I'm not sure why this is, butit just does for some. Also, with ED injections, you will need a variety of injection spots, preferably 8 for tren (thighs, glutes, delts, ventroglutes). Watch out for scar tissue build up as that can be a pain. You can always do ED for the first 2 weeks and then switch to EOD to kind of ease into it. Just something to think about since you have some time.



gfunky said:


> Hockey I am running tren on my second cycle starting in October I will let you know.  Going to hit up 400 mg week test c 2 pins a week and 100 mg EOD tren possibly 50 mg ED from what I have been reading ED limits some of the sides like being angry and anxious.


----------



## gfunky (Jul 19, 2012)

Get Some said:


> ED limits sides because of 2 things.... more consistent levels, AND the fact that the levels plateau LOWER than EOD pins. If you pin EOD it's a larger amount than what you would pin if you were pinning daily. So the potential for higher levels in your system lies with EOD pins. But, there is nothing wrong with lower, more consistent levels.
> 
> 2 things I will caution you about.... tren leaves a pretty good knot in some people, especially in the delt area. I'm not sure why this is, butit just does for some. Also, with ED injections, you will need a variety of injection spots, preferably 8 for tren (thighs, glutes, delts, ventroglutes). Watch out for scar tissue build up as that can be a pain. You can always do ED for the first 2 weeks and then switch to EOD to kind of ease into it. Just something to think about since you have some time.



I was actually thinking of starting EOD and if the sides were bad going to ED to see if they were more barable.  Does this sound like a good idea??


----------



## Moppy1 (Jul 20, 2012)

I do ED injections of 30-40 mg of the acetate, rotating right and left quads, but no where else.  Never noticed knots or any scar formation, even with years of use.  Like "Get Some" said, ED is better than EOD, although both give night sweats and bad sleep.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm def getting into tren for my 3rd cycle...just started test/mast as 2nd cycle for 18weeks so I got plenty of time to decide if I wanted to throw it in this cycle >

but I'm leaning towards tren-e E3D pins, fuck it.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 22, 2012)

New here but trying to learn. Is tren something that someone 40 years old could benefit from or should only younger people work with it?


----------



## Jada (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi wood there is a intro thread hit it up. Welcome to SI


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 22, 2012)

well if you're gonna do it like that with ace then you might as well do prop instead of E.....you'll be pinning EOD anyways and prop/ace is where it's at IMO.  Doses are low enough for you to be careful.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jul 23, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Hi wood there is a intro thread hit it up. Welcome to SI



Thanks, I just did. I like the reef if your avi. I use to have reefs cool stuff  Sorry to get off topic


----------



## Get Some (Jul 23, 2012)

ED injections are not quite as easy as they sound. The benefits are certainly there but I don't want everyone to think that this is a must. Over just a 10 week period, you are looking at 70 injections, versus 35 for EOD. Those 70 injections spread across just a couple of sites are likely to leave massive scar tissue. The thing about scar tissue is that it's a thing that the vast majority of us will have issue with at some point in life. You know what I mean if you've ever tried pinning through scar tissue... it feels like the needle hits a brick wall and you may even jump a little bit. 

Bear in mind I'm not stating this to scare anyone away, I just want everyone to know that it's not all roses and lollipops on the ED schedule. If your schedule allows you to pin ED and you have 6-8 injection sites that you can rotate then you should be fine. Just know that scar tissue buildup is a real thing and that you should be educated on how to deal with it. POB is a guy that comes to mind who uses a foam roller to help breakup some of the scar tissue and get it healing quicker. This will not fix your issue in a heartbeat, but it definitely helps to do it on a regular basis. You may want to google about foam rolling if you are unaware of the benefits.


----------



## MTgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey there hockey!  
Just wanted to put in my .02 about running tren.  Many run it fine with zero problems, but if someone really close to you starts noticing significant mood changes, mood swings, and all around out of this world different attitude and mentions it, it may be time to come off.

My husband ran tren for 4 weeks and had to come off.  It messed with him in a bad way and just wasn't worth it. I felt like I was walking on egg shells around him no matter what I said and he lost all patience with the kids. For him (and our family well being) the sides were just not worth it. 
His moods were out of control and he's the most even keel person I know.  He is an amazing father as well, so when he started not being able to deal with our kids just being kids, it was a big red flag.

SO, run it if you wish, I just wanted to throw in the fact the I believe that hormones are hormones and don't affect everone the same way 100% of the time.  If you meed to come off, come off and just keep an eye out for red flags while on the compound.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 23, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Hey there hockey!
> Just wanted to put in my .02 about running tren.  Many run it fine with zero problems, but if someone really close to you starts noticing significant mood changes, mood swings, and all around out of this world different attitude and mentions it, it may be time to come off.



hhhmmm mood swings, I think all my exgfs must have been running tren behind my back...yup that explains a lot


----------

